# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Gezond afvallen en je lichaam ontgiften met het detox dieet

## FRANCOIS580

*Wil jij zoals zovelen gezond afslanken en tegelijk je lichaam bevrijden van al zijn toxische stoffen zoals allerlei kleur- en smaakstoffen, bewaarmiddelen en andere voor je gezondheid schadelijke stoffen? Dat kan niet alleen op een eenvoudige maar zeker ook op een gezonde en doeltreffende manier dankzij het detox dieet. Dit populaire dieet helpt je niet alleen van je overgewicht en van alle schadelijke stoffen af. Dit detox dieet geeft je tegelijk extra energie. Dit gezond dieet is dan ook bij iedere seizoenswissel aan te raden. Wat zijn de principes van dit detox dieet en en wat doet het met onze gezondheid?*


Net zoals je woning en je auto is ook je lichaam regelmatig aan een grondige schoonmaak- en ontgiftingsbeurt toe. Het detox dieet is daarvoor uitstekend geschikt. Met dit dieet maak je niet alleen komaf met je overgewicht. Met het detox dieet verwijder je grondig en snel alle giftige stoffen die zich in je organen en je spierweefsels opstapelden en op die manier je gezondheid bedreigen. Een detox dieet zorgt voor extra energie en vitaliteit. Wat kan je nog meer van een gezond dieet verwachten?

*Ontgiften via je organen*

In normale omstandigheden gebeurt het ontgiften van je lichaam via je nieren, je lever, je huid en je lymfestelsel. Als gevolg van een ongezonde voeding met heel wat chemsiche stoffen kunnen al deze organen op tijd en stond een ruggensteuntje best gebruiken. Onze eet- en leefgewoonten zorgen voor zodanig veel toxische stoffen en calorieën, dat ons lichaam voortdurend bezig is met het verwerken van alle voedingstoffen.

Dat brengt de automatische ontgifting meer en meer in het gedrang. Als gevolg van de opstapeling van al deze giftige stoffen krijgen steeds meer mensen te kampen met allerlei chronische aandoeningen zoals chronische hoofdpijn, chronische gewrichts- en spierpijn en darmklachten. Word je met chronische pijn geconfronteerd, dan is het meestal hoog tijd voor een grondige ontgiftings- of detoxkuur via een aangepast detox dieet. Daarmee zorg je niet alleen voor de grote schoonmaak van je lichaam, maar zal je ook gezond en blijvend afslanken.

*Verse vruchten- en groentesappen*

Met het Detox Dieet reken je af met allerlei gifstoffen en zorg je voor een gezonde darmflora. Die vormt de basis van een betere gezondheid en conditie. Tijdens dit detox dieet drink je hoofdzakelijk verse vruchten- en groentesappen, waarmee je alle ongewenste stoffen uit je lichaam spoelt. Met dit gezond dieet krijgt je lichaam alle nodige vitaminen, mineralen, antioxidanten en andere gezonde voedingsstoffen binnen om volop van de komende zomer te kunnen genieten.../...

*LEES VERDER:* http://www.leefnugezonder.be/gezond-.../#.VL94C0eG-So

----------

